# Hello from Germany :)



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Herzlich willkommen. Dein Deutsch ist relativ gut. Hier sind so einige die teilweise in Deutsch schreiben koennen.

Liebe Gruesse aus Oklahoma


----------



## CheyRider (Nov 3, 2013)

Hi Sabrina,
welcome to the forum! It's quite fun, and rather different from the German horse forums, I think.
I'm in Germany, as well... and I could write in German, of course, but I assume you want to improve your English, right? 
Where in Germany are you? Do you mean you had your pony since he was four, or have you had him for four years? I can't see the picture, unfortunately...


----------



## Northernstar (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. 
Glad you decided to join us.


----------



## MavericksAngel (Feb 11, 2014)

@CheyRider: I have him for four years, since he was 5 Months old. Oh thats bad that you can't see the picture. In my horse-area in my profile there is a picture too.
I live in the south-west of germany in Baden-Württemberg. Where in germany do you live?

@frlsgirl: Thank you, oh it's great that here are some people who can write in german. I like to write in english because it's a good practice for me. But when somebody wants to write in german i can answer in german too 

@northernstar and @autumnheart: thanks


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Willkommen im Forum
Where I'm Schwabenland are you, and your Lewitzer(I also don't see a photo), who is the breeder, do you know?
We do have a small German sub-community her on the forum, which is good... that way we who live in the US don't forget our language;-)


----------



## CheyRider (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, you got him young! Challenging, especially for a first horse, isn't it? How far along in his training is he?
I'm in Rheinland-Pfalz (Rhineland-Palatine), very close to the Saarland. I used to live in BW during most of my childhood, though, close to Pforzheim and Karlsruhe.


----------



## CheyRider (Nov 3, 2013)

Ha, I just managed to look at your horse's picture - he's really awsome, a pretty boy! How tall is he?


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Willkommen im Forum!! (That's all the Deusche I know, sorry!)
That's a pretty paint that you own.


----------



## MavericksAngel (Feb 11, 2014)

@deserthorsewoman: The breeder is Mrs. Rabenstein-Dasch she has a little breeding station in Bayern. I know her very well, we will meet us this year the first time. He is now 15,1 Foot tall (1,55m).

@CheyRider: It was not that big challange i thought first. Magic make it easy to work with him. He is so cool. He is allready finished with his basic training. My Trainer works with him on the class called "L" the third heaviest dressage level. And this year we will ride in a Karl May Festival as an indian warrior.

@Corporal: Thank you, but he is no Paint. He is a breed called Lewitzer. It's usually a colored riding pony for children and small adult. Magic is very tall for his breed, Lewitzer normally finished with 1,48m


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

ah, okay . was wondering. there is a big Lewitzer breeder in Hunsrueck, not far from CheyRider. A friend of mine used to breed them, was using an Arabian stallion. Outstanding little horses!


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## CheyRider (Nov 3, 2013)

Wow, he's taller than my Paint Mix! The ones I've seen so far were rather small and slim. I got quite the shock the other day when I measured my mare and realized she's only 148 without shoes, so she barely made it to be a "real" horse. I could have sworn she was 150... 
Your boy is very advanced in his training if he's already moving towards L, wow. Must be a fast learner.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome! ^^

I couldn't see the pic you posted /jelly


----------

